# Is ENZADENT Toothpaste a good brand?



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

Does anyone know if ENZADENT TOOTHPASTE is good? They sell it at a local vet's office and I'm considering it...

It has sorbitol, glycerin, silica, calcium, poultry, purified water, cellulose, lysine, zinc, vitamin e, glucose, and another form of calcium.
And something "abst...." but I forgot that ingredient.

THANK YOU!!!!!

 Canada


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i was using cet tooth paste and just bought chlorhexedine wipes from drs foster and smith as dentists and non-anesthetic techs use chlorhexedine for antibacterial so going to use those along with brushing


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I was just researching toothpastes a little while back and ended up buying Petrodex Enzymatic Toothpaste poultry flavor. We used CET before and then switched to Petzlife Oral Care Gel which I'd heard was really good but it upset my fluff's tummy. Petrodex seems to work very well and the fluffs don't have problems with it. Other members mentioned that enzymatic toothpastes are better at cleaning teeth. We got ours from Petsmart but Pet Valu and Global Pet Foods also carry it (Petsmart has the best price).


----------

